# Canadian senior world trials



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

How many shooters are entered for each of the 4 divisions?


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

List of registered archers is posted on FCA web site at : 
http://www.fca.ca/UpcomingShoots/2009/09trials/09trialsregistrants.html


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

Cdhunter, can you post pics of the trials?

Thanks


----------



## cdhunter (Feb 4, 2006)

*On the pictures*

I'll try my best just came back from official practice. I have to congratulate Ed Wilson Bob Tataryn sorry about the spelling Bob and Rich Vogt for how organized setup was this morning. Skies are a little over cast right now but they're calling for good weather tomorrow for the fita. We had a wicked storm blow through last night around 7pm but the venue is still in great shape.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

*Predictions???*

Not trying to jinx anyone, but I'm guessing it'll be:

Dietmar, Kevin and Benny

Crispin, Hugh and Jay

Sonia, Camille and Ashley

M-P, Kateri and Alana


----------



## bow slayer (Apr 2, 2007)

Stash said:


> Not trying to jinx anyone, but I'm guessing it'll be:
> 
> Kevin, Ed, Rob
> 
> ...


Fixed it for you


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*First day results on women side (Unofficial)*

Women Recurve 

1- MP Beaudet 1335 
2- K Vrakking 1269 
3- A MacDougal 1206 
4- N Chalut 1197 
5- V Lee 1196 
6- E Raycroft 1183 
7- P Payne 1178 

Women compound 

1- A Wallace 1365 
2- C Bouffard-Demers 1363 
3- D Growsko 1340 
4- MM Quirion 1329 
5- S Wilson 1324 
6- C Parlee 1311


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

*Unofficial First Day Results*

Wind - 24 KPH, gusting to 32 KPH

Trial Points in Brackets (Rank pts + Score Bonus)

Men Recurve

1. Jay Lyon 304, 334, 339, 354 - 1331 (10 pts + 16pts)
2. Crispin Duenas 297, 321, 333, 352 - 1303 (8 pts + 10 pts)
3. Hugh MacDonlad 307, 309, 316, 338 - 1270 (6 pts + 2 pts)
4. Alex Mozhar 284, 307, 314, 335 - 1240 (5 pts + 0)
5. J.D. Burns 277, 280, 308, 317 - 1182 (4 pts + 0)

Men Compound

1. Kevin Tataryn 344, 346, 346, 359 - 1395 (10 pts + 20 pts)
2. Kyle Oliver 336, 348, 348, 359 - 1391 (8 pts + 20 pts)
3. Dietmar Trillus 336, 350, 344, 358 - 1388 (6 pts + 20 pts)
4. Andrew Fagan 335, 343, 344, 356 - 1378 (5 pts + 16 pts)
5. Kevin Brayford 334, 340, 348, 351 - 1373 (4 pts + 16 pts)
6. Benny Parenteau 333, 343, 339, 355 - 1370 (3 pts + 10 pts)
7. Rich Vogt 338, 341, 334, 348 - 1361 (2 pts + 10 pts)
8. Ed Wilson 322, 334, 340, 358 - 1354 (1 pt + 8 pts)
9. Kevin Evans 325, 337, 339, 348 - 1349
10. Allan Gunter 320, 333, 334, 354 - 1341
11. Rob Cox 322, 337, 323, 356 - 1338
other men compound scores unknown

Women Recurve

1. Marie Pier Beaudet 329, 331, 327, 348 - 1335 (10 pts + 16 pts)
2. Kateri Vrakking 315, 321, 297, 336 - 1269 (8 pts + 2 pts)
3. Alana MacDougall 269, 309, 292, 336 - 1206 (6 pts + 0)
4. Nancy Chalut 285, 297, 278, 337 - 1197 (5 pts +0)
5. Vanessa Lee 270, 305, 280, 341 - 1196 (4 pts + 0)
6. Eilleen Raycroft 281, 301, 286, 315 - 1183 (3 pts + 0)
7. Pascale Payne 263, 296, 290, 329 - 1178 (2 pts+ 0)

Women Compound

1. Ashley Wallace 333, 339, 337, 356 - 1365 (10 pts +12 pts)
2. Camille Bouford-Demers 341, 332, 333, 357 - 1363 (8 pts + 12 pts)
3. Dawn Groszko 331, 338, 321, 350 - 1340 (6 pts + 8 pts)
4. Marie Michelle Quiron 321, 336, 328, 344 - 1329 (5 pts + 4 pts)
5. Sonia Wilson 327, 320, 329, 348 - 1324 (4 pts + 2 pts)
6. Charleen Parlee 315, 332, 327, 347 - 1321 (3 pts + 2 pts)


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

Congrats to all, they did well. I thought the day was pretty decent. Weather wasn't too bad either


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so!!!!!!!!!! 

how did elmins goes, who made the team, 

great round by Kyle:mg:

no one have a blackberry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

So, I only have un-official mens results. Sorry. There is still one more day left. First I will start off by saying congrats to Kevin T!!!! New Match Play Record! 120 4X.

Men Recurve

Total Trial Points

1. Jay Lyon - 74.5
2. Crispin Duenas - 69.5
3. Hugh MacDonald - 30.5
4. J.D Burns - 24.5
5. Alex Mozhar - 22

Men Compound

1. Kevin Tataryn - 66
2. Dietmar Trillus - 52
3. Kyle Oliver - 40.9
4. Benny Parenteau - 31.1
5. Kevin Brayford - 29.3
6. Andrew Fagan - 24.3
7. Rich Vogt - 21.6
8. Ed Wilson - 19.6


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thanks did not know that it was 3 days


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Women trial points after 2 days of 3 (Unofficial)*

Women compound 

1	Wallace, Ashley 44.50
2	Bouffard-Demers, Camille	38.50
3	Groszko, Dawn 21.50
4	Wilson, Sonia 20.50
5	Parlee, Charlene 17.00
6	Quirion, Marie-Michèle 16.50


Women recurve 

1	Beaudet, Marie-Pier 64.50
2	Vrakking, Kateri 38.50 
3	MacDougall, Alana 24.50
4	Lee, Vanessa 17.00
5	Chalut, Nancy 16.50
6	Raycroft, Eileen 11.00
7	Payne, Pascal 10.00 

Marie-Pier won all her matches and add 38,5 points today out of a maximum possible 42 points. Her best match was 113.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

bigdawg said:


> First I will start off by saying congrats to Kevin T!!!! New Match Play Record! 120 4X.


:mg: :thumb:


----------



## Xslayer (Feb 10, 2003)

pintojk said:


> :mg: :thumb:


Originally Posted by bigdawg 
First I will start off by saying congrats to Kevin T!!!! New Match Play Record! 120 4X.

WOW,, Very nice shooting Kevin. First guy to clean it in Canada.

Best wishes for the Worlds.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Great shooting to everyone still in it!

Yesterday was near perfect conditions, and the scores showed it.

Kevin with a 120 was obviously the high score, but there were multiple 118's and lots 116 and higher. there was even lots of matches were one would shoot a 116 and loose.

today is looking to be very calm as well. 
I am on my way to the field right now and will try to keep you updated as much as i can.

Allan


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ed vs Kevin 115-114
Dietmar vs Rich 118-115
Benny vs kevin B 114-113
Andrew vs Kyle 114-114 10-10 10-9
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Benny vs dietmar on the "a" side
Ed vs andrew on the "b" side
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

I think i heard that it is Dietmar in the Finals.

On the B-Side, It's Ed Wilson vs. Benny Parenteau. Loser will get 3rd place and the winner will have to beat Dietmar twice to win.

Exciting news!!!

On the Men Recurve side:

Jason Lyon is in the finals. Crispin is taking on J.D. Burns on the B-Side finals.


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

Men Compound finals

Dietmar vs Ed 

Men Recurve Finals

Jason vs Crispin

Women Recurve Finals

Marie vs Kateri

Women Compound.....not sure....hopefully can find out shortly.


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Thanks for the update guys!!!


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Camille vs Ashley
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ed wins first finals 116-114...Dietmar wins second 112-110...dietmar 1st ed 2nd benny 3rd...team is dietmar, kevin, and benny
Camille wins women final 116-112 women team is Camille, Ashley, and Sonia
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

MP first, Kateri 2nd, alana 3rd
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Jay first, Crispin second JD third
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Finally home relaxing..Thanks to everyone who pitched in to help this weekend. Without the hard work of Bob Tataryn, Rich Vogt, Sarah &Chris Howells, Tara Lechance, Travis Boucher, and many other we would not have been able to make this happen. Special thanks also to Joan McDonald who served as technical delegate and put in some long days. Overall I think things went well. Congrats to everyone who made the teams, I am sure we will see some great results in Korea!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*Congrats*

Congrats to all organising comitee members. A special «bonjour» to Muriel who translate very nicely in french all announcements. 

We had a warm welcome from the organisers. 

This was a clean and very well run trial. Perfect venue near everything.

I wish more trials to be done on CMU campus in Winnipeg.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stash said:


> Not trying to jinx anyone, but I'm guessing it'll be:
> 
> Dietmar, Kevin and Benny
> 
> ...


Good predictions, Stash!!! 11 out of 12! (Maybe I should jjut pick the teams from now on and save the trouble and expense of having a Trials :lol

Congratulations to all the winners, and go get some gold!


----------

